# Are loaner/demo/sold cars considered new? Do they qualify for EV rebates?



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi there,

Does anyone know if loaner/demo/executive/"sold" cars are considered new or used? The reason I ask is that the $7,500 federal tax credit for i3 only applies to the original owner. Same story with the $2,500 California Clean Vehicle Rebate Program rebate. If they're not eligible, then whatever savings will likely be countered by the loss in rebates and tax credits.

Thanks!


----------



## socal59 (Oct 24, 2004)

Also, do Demo's get new car incentives? For example $3000 build out on 528? What about owner loyalty, $1000?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

emPoWaH said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know if loaner/demo/executive/"sold" cars are considered new or used? The reason I ask is that the $7,500 federal tax credit for i3 only applies to the original owner. Same story with the $2,500 California Clean Vehicle Rebate Program rebate. If they're not eligible, then whatever savings will likely be countered by the loss in rebates and tax credits.
> 
> Thanks!


Dealer demos and exec cars are registered on a new car report of sale; therefore, you *are* the first owner. Your warranty and free maintenance started with the original in-service date but you're the first retail owner of the car.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

socal59 said:


> Also, do Demo's get new car incentives? For example $3000 build out on 528? What about owner loyalty, $1000?


Demos qualify for the same finance and lease rates offered new cars (after adjusting lease residuals for odometer reading over the first 500 miles) but they don't qualify for cash incentives because the dealer already gets a ton of cash incentives to help him offer a lower price on those.

The owner loyalty program expired on May 2. If they reinstate it you would have to read the fine print to see what vehicles are eligible.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Loaner cars are used as they are registered with DMV.
That means the dealer got the tax credits.

If you are getting a user or loaner i3 then they better give you the $10K credit because they took it...


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

emPoWaH said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know if loaner/demo/executive/"sold" cars are considered new or used? The reason I ask is that the $7,500 federal tax credit for i3 only applies to the original owner. Same story with the $2,500 California Clean Vehicle Rebate Program rebate. If they're not eligible, then whatever savings will likely be countered by the loss in rebates and tax credits.
> 
> Thanks!


To OP, a coworker did get a i3 lease and the $7500 fed credit went to BMWFS(the owner) while the $2500 CA rebate went to the lessee. His monthly was $423 for 36-month before the $2500 rebate, but effectively $353 with rebate, MSRP $54k.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

emPoWaH said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know if loaner/demo/executive/"sold" cars are considered new or used? The reason I ask is that the $7,500 federal tax credit for i3 only applies to the original owner. Same story with the $2,500 California Clean Vehicle Rebate Program rebate. If they're not eligible, then whatever savings will likely be countered by the loss in rebates and tax credits.
> 
> Thanks!


You will have to ask them specifically if the car has ever been registered. If it has, then it's now a used car. If it hasn't, then it's still legally a new car and will have to be registered on a new car report of sale even if it has thousands of miles on it.


----------

